# Spark brew equipment anybody familiar with it?



## droid (4/8/15)

hi there fellow brewers

searching for some nice AG brewing equipment and came across spark brewing
http://www.sparkbrew.com
Waiting on a response about price, the site is sparse on info but the gear looks top notch. It seems everything is Tri-clamp is that good, bad - ugly? Well it's not ugly, it's dead sexy

@ Mardoo I looked at stout tanks but again the info is light on and I couldn't see any exploded views of gear

I'm happy with a 50 ltr system coz I enjoy brewing regularly, but want to do it right do it once kinda thing


----------



## barls (4/8/15)

disregard wrong thoughts.


----------



## doon (4/8/15)

Have gotten quotes for fairly big systems and have talked to people in the industry who quoted through them. Its all made in china then imported over not manufactured here


----------



## Feldon (4/8/15)

This a US company I came across.

The single vessel system and the 'Down Under' system look good.

All welding etc is done in the US so the vendor should have direct control over quality.

Prices very reasonable, but the current AU/US exchange rate might make the gear too pricey.

http://www.cobrewingsystems.com/

Good luck and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## DU99 (4/8/15)

the above company sound familar


----------



## Black n Tan (4/8/15)

droid said:


> @ Mardoo I looked at stout tanks but again the info is light on and I couldn't see any exploded views of gear


I have two Stout Tank conical fermenters that I purchased from Brewnut who directly imported a bunch of stuff from them in the US. I am very happy with the quality of these tanks. They are the same conicals as were sold by a reseller in Australia 'who can't be mentioned' before they took everyone's money and skipped the country. Your know who I am talking about. You're welcome to come and view my system if you want or may be contact Brewnut for his opinion. G&G still have at least one of the Stout Tank conical fermenters in stock also.


----------



## Feldon (4/8/15)

DU99 said:


> the above company sound familar


Yipes!, but nah, not Core Brewing. Its Colorado Brewing.



Edit: there's a thread on a US forum discussing quality etc at http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=509120


----------



## droid (5/8/15)

thanks ver much for the info, not going to pay good money for stuff made in China and sent back, I'd rather pay more and get it from someone who builds it themselves, so that's good to know doon, cheers

being a bit unsure of all the things I need makes it hard to order from a U.S. site, esp with not much info, even the power supply etc. there is some fantastic stuff over there and they're bloody good at building this type of equipment. Bridgetown Brewers have a sexy 3v set-up, which is prolly my favourite

Looks like I might have to get my head around procuring from the US

Thanks for the links, info and the offer to come see b&t, I have seen that conical and wondered about the maker as the price is good. Maybe we need to set-up a U.S. Brewers shop here. Doesn't seem to be many Aussies building stuff


----------



## Mardoo (5/8/15)

There's a guy on here out Warrnambool way who builds systems, but I can remember neither name nor avatar. Anyone? Fents has a schmick little system built by an Aussie bloke so you could try PM'ing him. I don't think he's on here much anymore but it's worth a try. EDIT: Actually I just noticed that he was on AHB just yesterday.

When you're buying the really nice stuff they'll usually help you spec out a system, so once you figure out the companies you're serious about call them and have a chat to them.

The pilot/demo system they have at the Little Creatures in Geelong was all built on Stout Tanks stuff (by He Who Shall Not Be Named). They fire it up for the public from time to time.


----------



## droid (5/8/15)

thanks Mardoo


----------



## MastersBrewery (5/8/15)

Mardoo, were you thinkin of Jono, he does some really really nice work, I remember one of the lads got one of his 1V systems and couldn't be happier



His website


----------



## Mardoo (5/8/15)

That's him. Droid, that's the one he built for Fents. He's well capable of building other styles.

EDIT: And that was built well before Blichmann released the Brew Easy


----------



## HBHB (5/8/15)

droid said:


> hi there fellow brewers
> 
> searching for some nice AG brewing equipment and came across spark brewing
> http://www.sparkbrew.com
> ...


I know Julian very well (used to live here and was a founder of our original HB club) and have met Neil for the first time at ANHC last year. Top blokes and as straight as they come. Julian has an extensive engineering and process control background. Got his start in home brewing several years ago. I'd have no hesitations with them and know both of the guys have spent a lot of time in China working directly with the manufacturers on quality assurance to be sure clients get what they expect. Early days for these guys, but they'll go far with their applied business ethic. (No affiliation disclaimer yarda yarda)

Martin


----------



## droid (5/8/15)

thanks fellas, speaking to spark today and waiting on brew-tek to get back to me about herms and stuff. Gees now I gotta look up the local fella too. Prolly end up with three really good choices, I hate choices - you could never get me out of a video store...

but brilliant info fellas and I appreciate it


----------



## droid (5/8/15)

spoke with Neil on the phone today from Spark. Mentioned you gave the boys the nod Martin and he said recalled the days gone by home brewing in HB and wanted to thank you for the kind words. Super nice guy.

Since this afternoon I've moved on and am talking to a distillery maker in Ballarat who makes some pretty friggin amazing copper stuff. Don't particularly want to cobble something together but who knows, hopefully hear back from brew tek during the night.

Btw Jonos face book page hasn't been updated since 2014. I've requested his number but maybe he's not doing it anymore?


----------



## Mardoo (5/8/15)

Does that distillery maker have a webpage? I'd be interested in having a look.


----------



## droid (5/8/15)

Here ya go then http://coppercustomstillcomponents.com.au/wordpress/?product=4″-5-plate-all-copper-modular-still-mirror-finish


----------



## breakbeer (5/8/15)

I was also gonna mention the system Fents had custom made, beaten to it. Haven't seen it in the flesh but if I had permission from The Minister then that would be the setup I'd go for in a heartbeat


----------



## Mardoo (5/8/15)

Seen in in the flesh. Total porn. Really well done.


----------



## MastersBrewery (6/8/15)

There is an email link on jono's web page. Didn't test it though. Link to his page my previous post


----------



## droid (6/8/15)

MastersBrewery said:


> There is an email link on jono's web page. Didn't test it though. Link to his page my previous post


Maybe it isn't coming up on the iPad, the only link I can see is to Facebook and he hasn't used that page since 2014 but I still requested the phone number though didn't get anything back.

Sent a message to fents, hopefully find out one way or the other, didn't hear back from Brewtek about the nano's capability to do herms without cobbling something together, which would be a shame to do on a pretty seamless design


----------



## Mardoo (6/8/15)

It's on the contact page of his website. Since he's published it online I'm guessing he won't mind if it's posted here:

[email protected]

Fellow early-ish riser droid, or just can't sleep cuz you're thinking about stainless? Or copper, you fetishist, you.


----------



## Spiesy (6/8/15)

I've had a brewday on Fents rig before, very cool. I enquired with Jono about getting one built a year or two back, was around $4-4.5k from memory. Really good price. 

I ended up going with a new Brau 50L. Serves my purposes well.


----------



## droid (6/8/15)

phew man, I'm all liked out haha

@mardoo yep sposed to be at work between 5-5.30am but oh my wordy Lordy I do like shiny stuff !

Sending email now, thank you, must check out these sites on the PC coz my iPad isnt giving me all the info apparently - the mind boggles as to how much inf I've been missing out on, weird


----------



## droid (6/8/15)

Email sent

Hi mate, looking for a 50-70ltr kick arse 3v system with Hermes, are you interested in such builds?

Cheers
Jonny 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Fents (6/8/15)

So much love for the local crew. Biggups.

I know Jono has been way busy lately (stop renovating houses and build brewerys if ya readin this ya nutter  ) but if you send him a nice email he will defiantly get back to you.

I would not be spending my $5k on chinese brew equipment regardless of how good it is. German Maybe...American Maybe....Portland Vic, Every single time..


----------



## MastersBrewery (6/8/15)

Fents batch size was 100L ?


----------



## Fents (6/8/15)

^^^^ Not really 100L per say. Its a 99L robinox pot with a 40-50L (approx) mash tun on top. I was loading approx 11-12KG (could squeexe in 13KG) grain and it was full. Mashing with about 48L's water and sparging with another 30 Litres and i can bump out 51-54L's of about 1.053 - 1.055 wort. (about 80% brewhouse efficency. you can also run this system as a no sparge and just start with all your water and it gets about 65-70% effc)

Its just so easy to use and clean.


----------



## droid (6/8/15)

Fents can I ask what you were brewing with before? and how long have you been using this system now? is it a system you can sink your teeth into in some manner or is it press and go? I think of 3v as something that keeps me on my feet, though if I go all electric with herms I might be doing the same thing but looking at 3 vessels instead of a tower - if that were the case then yours might be a good thang, hmmn

oh geez here we go, somebody stop the merry-go-'round


----------



## Mardoo (6/8/15)

Fents had a pretty big system before h34r:


----------



## droid (6/8/15)

Jono got back to me today, he's flat out on some mega Reno but can help in a couple of months. Hopefully we'll come up with something coolio!

Gotta say, I'm excited !!!


----------



## Mardoo (6/8/15)

Nice. If I had the $$ I'd definitely go with him, based on what I've seen. Husky should go into production too


----------

